# Mod Accident



## Hooked (22/1/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-01-22_accident-in-the-news.html
22 Jan. 2021

"... This week, the Manchester Evening News tells the tale of a 21-yr-old Ramsbottom man who fell asleep on his device. Not only that, but it was plugged in to charge.

As long-term vapers appreciate, charging batteries can get very warm. Whether he was on top on the mod while charging, if it was covered by bedding, or if there was a fault is not clear – but the damage it caused is.

The man suffered first and second degree burns on multiple parts of his body and he had to be treated in the burns unit at Wythenshawe Hospital...

The London Fire Brigade has frequently addressed the benefits offered by vaping. It has highlighted that house fires are primarily caused by cigarettes at least once a year and encouraged people to switch to vaping as it drastically reduces the chances of an accident.

Its simple advice to new vapers includes:

Only use the battery and charger provided with the e-cigarette
Never charge batteries or devices overnight or when out of the home
Never use a damaged e-cigarette
Never vape close to medical oxygen ... "

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 7


----------



## Grand Guru (22/1/21)

There will always be that dude... but I like the way the information was treated. If it happened in NY or LA we would be in for a few weeks of bad publicity!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/1/21)

Wahahaha dumbass

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (22/1/21)

From vaping back to smokin'

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

